# Wiring Diagram for an International 424 Diesel



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for an International 424 Diesel tractor (1965).
This tractor belongs to our local high school agriculture department and someone decided to jump start the tractor not realizing it was a positive ground. I am a volunteer and have been asked to redo the wiring. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Rustngreese! Wow! Sounds like someone really did a number on the wiring of your 424. Replacing the wiring on a burned up wire harness can be a VERY complex and frustrating job and VERY difficult if not darn near impossible to graft in the replacements to the burned up wiring. Even then it is possible to miss a bad piece of wiring that can cause problems. 

Have you considered just replacing the wire harness? 

Try talking to the folks at Porch Electric. They manufacture replacement wire harnesses for this tractor and many others. 

http://www.porchelectric.com/Home.html

Here is their price sheet and list of wire harness components. 

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pPQcLKiG_NuoCFBvUWmHBHg

Agri-Services is another good option to get a wire harness too:

http://www.wiringharnesses.com/wiringharnesses ih.farmall.html

On a tractor this old, a new wire harness might be a good upgrade.

At the very least, I bet one of these manufacturers could provide you with a wiring diagram. 

Good luck and let us know how things go. Oh yeah....... we LOVE pictures here!


----------

